# Concord Continental values?



## partsguy (Jun 23, 2010)

I maybe dragging in one of these from my step dad's house this summer/fall as we get to his garage. It was used for delivering news papers in the 1970s and after he did something he shouldn't have done, he blew the Sturmey-Archer that was in it and has been parked in the garage ever since. It even has the original sales sticker on it clear and visible. Anyone know what this would be worth all fixed up? I saw it and it looks like it will clean up fine, but the internal hub needs rebuilt from what I'm told.


----------

